# Happy Birthday Dante!!!



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Happy 6th Birthday to Dante and the rest of the D vom Wildhaus dogs.. Where does the time go!!! 

From this:










To this:


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday to Dante and the rest of the D-crew!!

:birthday:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #6 Birthday to handsome Dante, Momma Della & the rest of the D litter! 
We saw Della Saturday and she didn't look a day over 3...enjoyed biting Jason, too!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Very handsome dog!


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Happy birthday!!! The transition in his coat color/pattern is really something.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Happy B-day Dante!!! You are a handsome boy. What an amazing the coat change. Love it! Hope you have a great birthday. Your momma is beautiful and does yes look very young.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Dante!!!! :birthday:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy birthday handsome Dante!!!

& Happy birthday to the rest of the "D's" as well!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:birthday: Dante!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday Handsome! :birthday:


:birthday: to the litter mates also.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> Happy B-day Dante!!! You are a handsome boy. What an amazing the coat change. Love it! Hope you have a great birthday. Your momma is beautiful and does yes look very young.


I should have clarified...Della is Dante's sister! She is Karlo's momma


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Happy Birthday Dante!!


----------



## Management (Aug 1, 2011)

wow. you blink and they get big. Happy Birthday Dante


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I should have clarified...Della is Dante's sister! She is Karlo's momma


Opps I miss understood. Sorry :blush:. Looking great though.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Uncle Dante!!! I want to be just like you when I grow up!!! :wild:*

Love, Your Nephew Gryffie!


----------

